# Cabin Speaker Upgrades



## Black20cruze (Mar 8, 2015)

Back up, did you put the amp and sub in? And does it hook up easily to your pioneer system? I have pioneer too. I didn't know if it has a remote wire and outputs for amp.


----------



## Black20cruze (Mar 8, 2015)

Crutchfield for speakers


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

The Madisound Speaker Store


----------



## illroyale (May 25, 2014)

Black20cruze said:


> Back up, did you put the amp and sub in? And does it hook up easily to your pioneer system? I have pioneer too. I didn't know if it has a remote wire and outputs for amp.


It does hook up easily imo but It doesn't have those outputs so I spliced the rear deck speakers with a loc and ran ground from a tap a fuse that only comes on when the engine is running


----------



## illroyale (May 25, 2014)

Do I need to match my oem speaker impedence or does it not matter?


----------



## Silver LT RS (Jun 4, 2012)

To answer your question. No, you dont have to match the impedence of the factory speakers since they are driven straight off of the amp. They are all over the place ohm wise with the Pioneer setup. The 6x9s are 2 ohm, front doors are 4 ohm and the rear doors are 6 ohm. Older MB Quart speakers make a nice upgrade in SQ, especially using the 25mm titanium tweets in place of the factory tweets. The factory tweets are junk.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Silver LT RS said:


> To answer your question. No, you dont have to match the impedence of the factory speakers since they are driven straight off of the amp. They are all over the place ohm wise with the Pioneer setup. The 6x9s are 2 ohm, front doors are 4 ohm and the rear doors are 6 ohm. Older MB Quart speakers make a nice upgrade in SQ, especially using the 25mm titanium tweets in place of the factory tweets. The factory tweets are junk.


 While mb quarts are better drivers than factory for the same amount of money you can get a much better set up. Brian V posted madisound I also recommend parts express or meniscus. I personally like meniscus better than the other 2 just because they are smaller and I like helping the little guys they also price match madisound. 
The titanium tweets from MB quart IMO are way to angry and aggressive I prefer soft domes. Xtreme has done the home work for everyone that doesn't understand how to pick and or match drivers. If you are just gonna drop speakers in and expect better sound without an amp or tuning you are mistaken. The factory headunit has a chip set that has a heck of alot of tuning in it. When you just through new drivers in it you will create all sorts of peaks and valleys since the original tune was set up for a completely different driver. 
My suggestion is pull up xtremes threads on car stereo and educate your self a bit on real free information that isn't tainted by a company trying to sell you something.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

I wanted to try this > GM # 19329796 Rear Compartment Speaker 200 Watt Sub Genuine GM Accessories But worried for a few reasons. 1st will it work on the pioneer stereo? 2nd I wonder if it will counter the factory bass? Like make more bass but not in sync with the factory bass. AKA sounds not good. 3rd to much money for this unit too IMO but will look to see if it drops in price when the cruze is redesigned 
GM 19329796 Rear Compartment Speaker 200 Watt Sub Genuine GM Accessories | eBay


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

bostonboy said:


> I wanted to try this > GM # 19329796 Rear Compartment Speaker 200 Watt Sub Genuine GM Accessories But worried for a few reasons. 1st will it work on the pioneer stereo? 2nd I wonder if it will counter the factory bass? Like make more bass but not in sync with the factory bass. AKA sounds not good. 3rd to much money for this unit too IMO but will look to see if it drops in price when the cruze is redesigned
> GM 19329796 Rear Compartment Speaker 200 Watt Sub Genuine GM Accessories | eBay


If you are looking for something out of the way and factory like I did this in my car just to fill the 30-100hz spectrum and they do well in the rear deck.
Tang Band W69-1042J 6"x9" Subwoofer


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

hificruzer226 said:


> If you are looking for something out of the way and factory like I did this in my car just to fill the 30-100hz spectrum and they do well in the rear deck.
> Tang Band W69-1042J 6"x9" Subwoofer


I don't want to change my rear deck speaker just add some more bass. I have the pioneer system & sounds great. I have a powered sas bass tube in my other car sounds good & easy to put in. Thanks


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Changing to the tang bands will give you more bass hence why I said 30-100hz. The rear decks speakers on the pioneer system are subwoofers and crappy ones at that. The TB partnered with the correct amp makes a killer set up without sacrificing any space


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

hificruzer226 said:


> Changing to the tang bands will give you more bass hence why I said 30-100hz. The rear decks speakers on the pioneer system are subwoofers and crappy ones at that. The TB partnered with the correct amp makes a killer set up without sacrificing any space


Hello I do believe pioneer put just the basic speaker for sure. OK so you put these in your car? did you hear a big difference? You do have the pioneer stereo in your? Thanks


----------

